

"It just works" isn't good enough - pranavpiyush
http://mayankgureja.com/resume/#PersonalStatement

======
rosenjon
I think the problem is that this is really hard to do. All-in-one devices more
often than not don't do anything well, because they are trying to do
everything.

This is one of the reasons Windows 8 is so confusing. It's your good old
windows experience. No wait, it's a brand new tablet interface. You can
install Metro apps... but you can also install existing apps...as long as they
never interact. It's meant to be used with a touchscreen....but also with your
keyboard and mouse. It does everything, but nothing well.

I'm not saying you couldn't have a phone that doubles as a laptop, that
doubles as a desktop, that doubles as a video game device. But I think it's
really hard to make it coherent.

~~~
mayankgureja
I agree, what I've proposed is the absolute best of my vision for things to
come.

But when I propose this, I think of all the hard challenges that have already
been conquered in making cohesive, all-in-one devices. A few years ago, a
computer, GPS and phone were 3 very distinct things. But someone figured out
how to make them work together, so much so that today, smartphones outnumber
feature phones in the US and other places. Laptops, tablets, gaming consoles
etc. have all seen a similar accumulation of purpose.

Nothing good comes easy. Gotta dream big, or go home! :-)

Thank you very much for your comment!

------
waaaaaaaayne
I don't know what we're really talking about here, but I had a conversation
earlier today why I will be getting another iPhone instead of an android-
because I already know how to use it, it does everything I want, my entire day
is filled with not knowing enough and constantly learning or figuring out
something, and it just works.

I have enough to learn/figure out, if you show me something that "just works",
well, I must already be using it.

~~~
mayankgureja
If it works, it works. But can it be better?

What I'm saying is that something doing what it's supposed to isn't the end of
the story. Can it do better? Can it also do something else, which is close to
its capabilities but just not realized yet?

An endless pursuit of betterment. That's what we're really talking about.

~~~
ucee054
No, by adding features you add complexity and therefore compromise
reliability.

So what we are REALLY talking about is how you want to "endlessly pursue" my
devices and "better" them _until none of them work anymore_.

~~~
mayankgureja
Compare cars from even a decade ago to what we have now. Far more features in
safety, comfort, economy. Are they less reliable? Maybe/maybe not. See this
(sources cited on Page 3): [http://auto.howstuffworks.com/under-the-
hood/diagnosing-car-...](http://auto.howstuffworks.com/under-the-
hood/diagnosing-car-problems/mechanical/cars-less-problematic.htm)

Car manufacturers could've easily stopped innovating and bettering the
automobile eons ago, thinking it works and does what it's supposed to so
what's the point. (Sure they did it for profit and not purely for the sake of
innovation, but who doesn't?) But they didn't, which is why we have the Tesla
Model S and Honda FCX and much more today to marvel at.

